# Forum Rants!!!!!!!!!



## tocarmar (Apr 10, 2012)

I know I should have wrote this to the moderators first, but I did it this way to get everyones attention!!

I hope I don't offend anyone!! But I know that this probably will!!! 
 I ( we , all) have noticed alittle more than judgemental conversations going on here. I am not perfect but I have noticed this!! The moderators have stepped in on a few occasions! I have not been on as much (posted) as I probably should. I have been having multiple health issues/personnal things going on for the the last year +++.. I hope that instead of "fighting" ect. it should be done in pm's to the person instead of on the forum. YES, I know that there is critisism ect. but some of it has been getting boring.. I am sorry for this but I had to say it!! 

I am sorry for this but had to say it to get it off of my chest!!!!!!!!!!!! I ( we) have noticed that some of the regulars have also not been on, or on as much as they were!!! I hope everyone can agree especially the moderators!


----------



## jtrmd (Apr 11, 2012)

where is all this fighting going on and how do I keep missing it?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 11, 2012)

Same here....If anything, this forum has been milder now than it has been at various times since its inception. However, that said, even at its most contentious, this forum is still the most polite, reasonable, and respectful forum of any I have ever gone on, in any area of interest.


----------



## Stone (Apr 11, 2012)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Same here....If anything, this forum has been milder now than it has been at various times since its inception. However, that said, even at its most contentious, this forum is still the most polite, reasonable, and respectful forum of any I have ever gone on, in any area of interest.



I agree Eric. This makes me think of something someone said '' If I haven't offended you yet, please be patient and I'll be with you shortly '' :evil:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 11, 2012)

ive been offended by the lack of multiforal pictures...but lately, that has changed


----------



## Marc (Apr 11, 2012)

Allthough I understand your sentiment I still consider this to be the best Orchid forum on the net that I frequently visit. Lots of knowledge here and people who don't hesitate to share that knowledge.

And it wouldn't surprise me if the moderation team send out a few pm's to certain individuals over the last few weeks.


----------



## emydura (Apr 11, 2012)

I must be missing all these posts as I haven't a clue what is going on. I haven't read a word in anger for a long time now. In fact this forum is a lot tamer than it was when I joined where there was a lot more robust debate. So it would be nice if someone would elaborate a bit more rather than post cryptic messages.


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't know what specifically prompted you to start this thread, Tom, but I respect your right to express your opinions. I hope things will improve for you soon. I can certainly relate to having health and personal issues. Life can be exceedingly difficult at times. You have my empathy and my best wishes.


Marc said:


> And it wouldn't surprise me if the moderation team send out a few pm's to certain individuals over the last few weeks.



No one from the moderation team has ever contacted me via PM asking me to tone things down or shut up.

I've tended to be outspoken around here, but I am not a contentious person by nature. I have always tried to moderate my harsher words with a sense of civility no matter how strongly I feel about any particular issue. To the best of my knowledge I've only spoken out stridently:


in defense of USA Constitutional freedoms,
in defense of truth, justice, basic human rights and civil liberties,
in defense of the planet, the environment and endangered species,
in defense of religious freedom and each individual's right to be free from religion and free from the imposition of another's religious law,
against sweeping generalizations which, by their very nature, tend to engender misinformation and unfairness,
against dishonesty,
...and on one occasion I spoke out directly against a single individual who took it upon himself to bait for and pick a petty, ugly fight in the most rude and anally-retentive manner possible. :evil: It's really a shame, too, because as far as I can see, he is a wonderful person, a great orchid grower and a veritable fountain of knowledge. Alas, I think that bridge has been burnt to mere ashes. 

Am I outspoken? Yes! Do I intend to offend? No! I hereby sincerely apologize to those whom I've offended in the past. I don't, in all honesty, bear any ill will whatsoever against any of our members here. I am always willing to bury the hatchet and start anew - _always!_ We should all be aware, however, that sometimes the truth can hurt. I do my very best to speak only the truth, and I have no intention of ceasing to speak the truth until I am silenced by death. That being said, I know I am far from perfect. Not everything I read demands a response from me, nor am I omniscient. I'll make more of an effort to hold my tongue around here, but I can't promise I won't respond when truth, justice or the silence of others absolutely demands a response. For this I won't apologize, but I do humbly wish for peace on earth and goodwill toward all mankind, especially toward my fellow orchidists. :wink:


----------



## Marc (Apr 11, 2012)

Lanmark i wasn't thinking of you when i wrote my initial post in this topic.


----------



## Ray (Apr 11, 2012)

Except of the cases where folks are deliberately being belligerent, I think that many get caught up in the subject matter, and assume everyone already understands that "In my opinion...", "What I perceive...", or "In my experience..." mentally precedes most statements.

If we'd be smart enough to add that to what we write - and what we read - there would probably be less consternation.


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 11, 2012)

Marc said:


> Lanmark i wasn't thinking of you when i wrote my initial post in this topic.


Ahh, this is good to hear. :wink: I didn't presume your post was directed at me, but I felt it would be best for me to post my comments above just in case anyone here was in fact thinking of me.



Ray said:


> Except of the cases where folks are deliberately being belligerent, I think that many get caught up in the subject matter, and assume everyone already understands that "In my opinion...", "What I perceive...", or "In my experience..." mentally precedes most statements.
> 
> If we'd be smart enough to add that to what we write - and what we read - there would probably be less consternation.



That's good advice, Ray.


----------



## Candace (Apr 11, 2012)

Tom, you are entitled to post whatever you'd like, but I don't necessarily agree that the forum has had more "rants" than usual. There are simply personalities here that don't get along. And I suspect this will always be the case. We do see the tantrums and are aware of them. The "ignore" feature is a wonderful tool to use if those folks are upsetting you. You may choose to click on the ignore feature and those threads and postings will "poof" be gone from your screen and be less apt to irk you.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2012)

Ah, F**k all a yous - from NYC! :evil:


----------



## jtrmd (Apr 11, 2012)

AW Christ! as if just growing pretty Orchids wasn't ''sissy'' enough,now its happening to the internet!

Someone please show me to the thread in question?


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 11, 2012)

jtrmd said:


> .....Someone please show me to the thread in question?


It's water under the bridge, let's not go there.


----------



## Heather (Apr 11, 2012)

I echo Candace. If you don't like someone, just ignore them and move on!


----------



## Clark (Apr 11, 2012)

Burgers on the grill Sunday. 78F.
Door is always open.


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 11, 2012)

Clark said:


> Burgers on the grill Sunday. 78F.
> Door is always open.



:clap:


----------



## Shiva (Apr 11, 2012)

If I want to ignore someone, I don't need to press a button for that. There are so many posts anyway I only have time for those that really interest me. We all have our interests and no one needs getting upset about anything.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2012)

Clark said:


> Burgers on the grill Sunday. 78F.
> Door is always open.


Party! I'll bring the avacados!!


----------



## Wendy (Apr 11, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Party! I'll bring the avacados!!



I'll bring the Guinness! :drool:


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 11, 2012)

Clark said:


> Burgers on the grill Sunday. 78F.
> Door is always open.



you're too far away; sunday is my only day off! 
(and that soon will change around mother's and memorial day - no days off) 

everyone has at least one bad day; it's the people that have multiple bad days that you have to look out for


----------



## jtrmd (Apr 11, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> everyone has at least one bad day; it's the people that have multiple bad days that you have to look out for



Looks like I'm screwed.I have more bad ones than good.


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 11, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Party! I'll bring the avacados!!



Clark's food always sounds so good, doesn't it Eric?

Speaking of avocados, I made a tasty avocado & red sockeye salmon salad today. :clap:


----------



## Stone (Apr 11, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Ah, F**k all a yous - from NYC! :evil:



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::


----------



## John M (Apr 11, 2012)

You all have got me totally lost. I must've missed one helluva thread somewhere. I just don't have time to read everything; but, apparently, I missed something HUGE! Tom, in all honesty, the most contentious thing that I've read lately is your opening post. I kinda feel like the unpopular kid on the playground. Everybody knows what this is all about but me. *sniffle* 

Seriously though, if you're going to post something like what you opened with on page #1, you kinda need to explain yourself better, please....to be fair to those of us who are "not in the same loop" as you. Otherwise, it really is best if you just deal with your complaint behind the scenes with a moderator. Right now, because of the refusal of people (who know what this is all about), to share details; but, rather, to say "let's not go there" (and deliberately keep me in the dark), I and others like me, who are not in the "know", are being treated like second class members of this forum. 

Bottom line, if you're going to rant to me, at least be clear and tell me what the rant is about.....or, don't rant at all.

A bunch of angry innuendo without an explanation, just isn't cool. It's okay. I'm a big boy. I can take it. What's this all about?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 11, 2012)

Nope....I have no clue either.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2012)

I believe Tom was referencing some of the delightful banter between our German colleagues!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 11, 2012)

Really? That didn't strike me as much. We need to get Guido back here...............


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2012)

I hope his health is OK!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2012)

John, and all who feel left out -- Tom wasn't ranting, he was pleading for civility. And you really didn't miss anything. Eric is correct -- I think it was in the Cyp threads somewhere, but I don't have time to look it up.


----------



## keithrs (Apr 11, 2012)

NYEric said:


> I hope his health is OK!



He's probably throwing rocks at his monitor with all the sarcasm going on in this thread....


----------



## John M (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks, Dot. But, like you, I don't have time to dig through it all. I do check the Cyp threads from time to time; but, I still missed whatever it was that's got Tom all upset. So, still in the dark here.....


----------



## keithrs (Apr 12, 2012)

I have been a forums boarder for many years and have seen LOTS of drama... Most of the time its the way something was written that sparks egos to fly. 

Best thing too do.... Is not to take things in a serious manner.... If you feel a conflict is going to happen... give in and allow the other to pound there chest.... No good will come from conflicts on a forums board.... Everyone is tough behind there keyboard...


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 13, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> John, and all who feel left out -- Tom wasn't ranting, he was pleading for civility. And you really didn't miss anything. Eric is correct -- I think it was in the Cyp threads somewhere, but I don't have time to look it up.



Yes; Alot the the threads were in the Cyp. forum. That was taken care of by Moderators & members!! As I stated I hope I didn't offend anyone!!!  I know this is the best forum out there as I am always on it ( but I don't post every thread)!!!  Yes I can ignore certain people but when I'm interested in threads it seems hard to do!! I just am tired of the rambelings of some members (on & on).. It gets tiresome of the same ol' thing!!! I understand that there is going to be a conflict of interest in members, (which is good to a point) as there could be good information!!! I have also noticed that there are alot of new members that have joined, but how many of them actually stay, contribute, stay; because of the rants going on!!!

I am sorry for again tha RANT!! I just got out of hospital and have not been O.K.!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 13, 2012)

What the hay is going on? John I'm with you......lost and probably better off being so!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2012)

tocarmar said:


> Yes; Alot the the threads were in the Cyp. forum. That was taken care of by Moderators & members!! I have also noticed that there are alot of new members that have joined, but how many of them actually stay, contribute, stay; because of the rants going on!!!



Yeah, I noticed that and I had to say something. I think that little 3-4 way feud started way before they started on this forum!!!



tocarmar said:


> I am sorry for again tha RANT!! I just got out of hospital and have not been O.K.!!



Sorry to hear that, hope everything gets better.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 13, 2012)

If you really want a taste, go to "Out Back".

Tom, you made no rant. And I hope you are OK now.


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 13, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> If you really want a taste, go to "Out Back".
> 
> Tom, you made no rant. And I hope you are OK now.



I am fine as to the forum!!! My health is in question! I will be around!!

Thanks for everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

